# 1970's Dawes Galaxy 22"



## beanzontoast (7 Oct 2009)

I'm looking for one of these  - a 22" 1970's Dawes Galaxy in green with chrome forks, as featured in this recent thread (which I missed, unfortunately, as the one in the thread was also the size I need). I'm looking for it to replace my almost identical much-loved and much-used Galaxy of the same vintage.

Thanks.


----------



## PpPete (9 Oct 2009)

Nothing to do me with (I'm on lookout for one from 90's).... but this any good for you?
No size mentioned, but from the pic I think it may be 23" rather than 22"


----------



## beanzontoast (9 Oct 2009)

porkypete said:


> Nothing to do me with (I'm on lookout for one from 90's).... but this any good for you?
> No size mentioned, but from the pic I think it may be 23" rather than 22"



Cheers Pete - yes, I'd seen this. If I can, I want to get one with drop bars, downtube shifters, and as close to the one I'm replacing as possible (though I'm quite up for a bit of modernisation of components; the one in the link I posted at the top looked like it would have the old style BB, the way-huge gearing of the double of that era, dropouts that wouldn't take a modern cassette without fettling etc etc - lot of work needed, but I've done it all once before so I know my way around it).


----------



## nuovo_record (10 Oct 2009)

beanzontoast said:


> Cheers Pete - yes, I'd seen this. If I can, I want to get one with drop bars, downtube shifters, and as close to the one I'm replacing as possible (though I'm quite up for a bit of modernisation of components; the one in the link I posted at the top looked like it would have the old style BB, the way-huge gearing of the double of that era, dropouts that wouldn't take a modern cassette without fettling etc etc - lot of work needed, but I've done it all once before so I know my way around it).



'cor looking at that reminds me of a ladies one that a friend uses.....her's has nice chroome forsk, drops, vx rear mech, compact chainset too - all original.
i cleaned it up for her as she joins us on our saturday caual rides and she loves it - bit on the heavy side though, but it has rekindled her and she's gonna buy a new bike!


----------



## Velorum (10 Oct 2009)

porkypete said:


> Nothing to do me with (I'm on lookout for one from 90's).... but this any good for you?
> No size mentioned, but from the pic I think it may be 23" rather than 22"



Looks good.

I have found that Birmalux rims are intolerant of modern 27" tyres though and it can be difficult to find makes that fit without blowing off at pressures above 30 psi.


----------

